# to think outside the box [lateral thinking]



## Theseus (Jun 22, 2012)

Which of the following is the best rendering of 'thinking outside the box' ? 
αντισυμβατική σκέψη, σκέψη έξω από την πεπατημένη, δημιουργική σκέψη, καινοτόμα σκέψη, ριζοσπαστική σκέψη;
Or could you say η σκέψη έξω από το κουτί;
I know there must be scores of translations for this term - you only have to see the alternatives offered in glosbe - but has any term prevailed over the rest? Or is πλευρική σκέψη the best?


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 22, 2012)

The second one (πεπατημένη).

Forget about πλευρική σκέψη. You will find mentions of παράπλευρη σκέψη, though.


----------



## cougr (Jun 22, 2012)

There's also _πλάγια σκέψη_ which appears to be gradually finding its way into the Greek language.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Από τα διάφορα που έχουν προταθεί κατά καιρούς για το _lateral thinking_ ή που αναφέρει και ο Theseus:
Δεν μου αρέσουν τα: _πλευρική σκέψη_ (δεν ξέρω γιατί) και _πλάγια σκέψη_ (μου ακούγεται σαν κακό πράγμα)
Θεωρώ πολύ γενικά τα: _εναλλακτική σκέψη, δημιουργική σκέψη, καινοτόμα σκέψη, ριζοσπαστική σκέψη, ανορθόδοξη σκέψη_
Μου αρέσει η: _παράπλευρη σκέψη_ (και πάλι δεν ξέρω γιατί) και η _αντισυμβατική σκέψη_ (και ας φαίνεται σαν υπερώνυμο)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Βρε συ Νίκελ, το θέμα της αντιστοίχισης lateral thinking = πλάγια σκέψη έχει λυθεί ήδη από το 1986, όταν οι ΑΣΕ εξέδωσαν το βιβλίο τού Έντουαρντ Ντε Μπόνο με τίτλο _Η χρήση της πλάγιας σκέψης_ — κι έτσι το ξέρουμε οι παροικούντες τα μανατζερίστικα κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Όσο δεν το έχει το ΛΝΕΓ, λέει ότι _πλάγια_ (_μέσα_ κ.λπ.) είναι τα μη αποδεκτά και λέει ότι ο _παράπλευρος_ αποδίδει το γαλλικό _latéral_, διατηρώ ο φτωχός μια μικρή ελπίδα.
:)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2012)

Καταρχάς το _πλάγια σκέψη_ μού φαίνεται λάθος και ως όρος, γιατί παραπέμπει σε κάτι που είναι αντίθετο της ευθείας (ίσως γι' αυτό δεν αρέσει στον Νίκελ ;) ) ενώ στην πραγματικότητα εννοεί όχι στο σημείο που βρισκόταν η προηγούμενη σκέψη αλλά παραδίπλα της!, δημιουργώντας μια_ χωροταξική _εικόνα της σκέψης. Αν φανταστούμε ότι η προηγούμενη (φθαρμένη, συμβατική, απαρχαιωμένη) σκέψη βρίσκεται πλέον inside the box (ή και αποτελεί η ίδια το κουτί, δηλαδή τα όρια/περιορισμούς) και η καινούργια outside the box, δηλαδή εδωδανάς παραδίπλα (ή και ακόμα μακρύτερα, ανάλογα με το πόσο διαφέρει από την προηγούμενη).

Αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος _σκέπτεσθαι._ που προσπαθεί να _μεταφράσει._ Ο άλλος είναι να σκεφτούμε απευθείας στη γλώσσα μας και να βρούμε πώς εκφράζει αυτού του είδους την (έξω-από-την-πεπατημένη) σκέψη. Ρηξικέλευθη, νεωτεριστική, πρωτότυπη, ριζοσπαστική, δημιουργική, αντισυμβατική, ανατρεπτική, διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε...

Εδιτ. Αμάν βρε Ζαζ... :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

_Σκέψη στην τρίτη διάσταση_ λέει κανένας;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2012)

Και σε όοοοοοοολα τα παραπάνω, όπου _σκέψη_ διάβαζε _τρόπος σκέψης_, αφού η σκέψη είναι μία και μόνη


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Και σε όοοοοοοολα τα παραπάνω, όπου _σκέψη_ διάβαζε _τρόπος σκέψης_, αφού η σκέψη είναι μία και μόνη


Θα έλεγα ότι έχεις δίκιο αν δεν υπήρχε η αφαιρετική σκέψη, η συνθετική σκέψη, η μαρξιστική σκέψη (και μη μου πεις ότι αυτή κι αν είναι «μία και μόνη»). Αλλά, ναι, κάπου πρέπει να λέμε _ο μπλαμπά τρόπος σκέψης_, όχι μόνο για να σου κάνουμε το χατίρι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2012)

Α, βρήκες παραδείγματα - εμένα δεν μου ερχόταν κανένα. Πλην αυτών όμως (και για τη «μαρξιστική» θα είχα ενδοιασμούς), σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση θα επέλεγα τον _τρόπο σκέψης_. Ειδικά στο ερώτημα του Θησέα βέβαια, συμφωνώ με τον Cadmian και την _πεπατημένη_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Επίσης, η "σκέψη του Μάο" και πολλών άλλων...


Και φυσικά, σκέψη out of the box...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Α ναι, είμαι αλλού σήμερα... (Και δυστυχώς όχι στο Γκντανσκ.) Για το «think outside the box» θα μου έφτανε το «σκέφτομαι αντισυμβατικά».


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 22, 2012)

+ αντικομφορμιστική σκέψη

...Μόνο όσοι σκέφτονται «έξω από το κουτί» και βλέπουν τις πιθανότητες έξω από το τετράγωνο μπορούν να λύσουν αυτό το quiz...

ίσως μπορεί στο μέλλον να σταθούν δίπλα στο _αντισυμβατικό_ και τα _αντικοινότυπη/αντιστερεότυπη σκέψη_


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Αν φτιαχτεί τέτοια λέξη, καλύτερα να είναι _αντικοινότ*ο*πη_.

Βέβαια, πολλοί θα έλεγαν ότι με τόση χρήση θα πρέπει να αγκαλιάσουμε ολόθερμα το _κοινότυπος_.


----------

